# Welche Rute möchte ich?



## lurchi19 (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach fleißigem Mitlesen muss ich mich dann heute auch mal zu Wort melden #h

Mich hat momentan das Angelfieber wieder voll gepackt. Nach jahrelanger Abstinenz möchte ich wieder voll durchstarten.
Früher war ich viel mit meinem Vater unterwegs.

Nun habe ich mir viele Videos zum Thema Ultralight Angeln angeschaut und muss sagen, dass mir das doch sehr gefällt.

Nun komme ich auch zu meiner Frage: Welche Rute ist die Richtige für mich?
Ich möchte eine schön leichte Spinnrute mit der ich vor allem am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal oder aber auch an gut zugänglichen Baggerseen bzw Flüssen angeln möchte. 
Der Hauptzielfisch ist Barsch, aber auch kleinere Hechte soll die Rute schon mitmachen.
Ist da eine Ultralight Angel überhaupt das Richtige?

Am liebsten würde ich inkl. Rolle so um die 100€ ausgeben, ist das zu wenig?

Ihr könnt mir gerne Rute und Rolle vorschlagen. Dann wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!

Viele Grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Hallo Lurchi,#h

 zu der Frage wird es sicher unzählige Meinungen geben, und jeder wird seine Rute anpreisen.
 Für den von dir angesprochenen Bereich benutze ich eine Dropshot-Rute mit recht kräftigem Rückgrad. Durch die sensible Spitze sehe ich die meisten Bisse, kann aber auch einen mittleren Hecht immer noch gut bändigen.
 Meine eigene Rutenmarke benenne ich jetzt nicht, das werden noch viele tun.:m


----------



## gerald5701 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Ich habe letztes Jahr auch wieder angefangen und mir eine Spinnrute mit einem WG von 7 -21 Gramm geholt. Damit konnte ich für meine Begriffe viel ausprobieren und von kleinen barschen bis zum Hecht alles fangen. Für mich war das ein guter Einstieg ins spinnen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Revilo62 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Ich wähle meine Spinnrute nicht nach der Methode als solches aus, sondern nach der Ködergröße und Beschaffenheit, des Laufes und der Art und Weise der Präsentation.
Eine für alles gibbet nich.
Willst Du nur Köder durchleiern ( z.B. Spinner)?
Willst Du Wobbler animieren oder twitchbaits ?
Willst Du mehr Gufieren oder mit DS angeln?

Sicher kann man vieles miteinander kombinieren musst Du aber immer mit Einschränkungen bei der einen oder anderen Methode leben, ist zwar nicht so dramatisch wie bei der BC-Angelei, aber spürbar.
Wenn es verstärkter in Richtung Barschangelei gehen soll, der eine oder andere Hecht ist auch zu packen, dann würde ich eine Rute mit einem WG bis 15 g auswählen, tendenziell sogar bis 12 g, damit solltest Du die meisten Barschköder inkl. Wobbler und kleine Gufis anbieten können.
Ich angle derzeit in diesem Bereich eine Veritas mit 2,10 m und WG -1/2 oz, für manchen Kollegen zu hart, geht aber, weil größere Köderpalette möglich -

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## DanTje3008 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Ich Fische selbst seit 2015 mit eine UL Combo und muss sagen es macht Spaß wie sau.... da du dein Zielfisch genannt hast ist das eine gute Combo, sei es mit DS oder kleinen mini Wobbler oder spinner bist du da sehr gut aufgehoben, so wie auch mein vorschreiber kann ich für die Barschangelei bis 15gr empfehlen, selbst mit meiner feinen rute konnte ich eine Ü1M Hechtmutti bezwingen


----------



## lurchi19 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Oh, danke für die rege Teilnahme bis hier her 


Revilo62 schrieb:


> Willst Du nur Köder durchleiern ( z.B. Spinner)?
> Willst Du Wobbler animieren oder twitchbaits ?
> Willst Du mehr Gufieren oder mit DS angeln?


Och, so alles ein bisschen.

Aber ich glaube, dass ich wirklich in Richtung UL angeln gehen will. Das hat es mir irgendwie richtig angetan :l 
(Vor allem wenn man auch mal einen Hecht damit drillen kann)

Habt ihr denn Empfehlungen für mich? Ist mein Budget von 100€ zu gering für Rolle und Rute? |uhoh:
(Immer diese armen Studenten...)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Für 100 bekommt man schon was. 

Da reicht eine kleine einfache Rolle (Daiwa Crossfire A, Spro Passion 710 beispielsweise) für um die 30 Euro für den Anfang. Für Barsch reicht sowas. 

Dann bleibt noch  mehr als genug für die Rute übrig...muss aber auch nicht teuer sein. Barsch kann man mit jeder 08-15 Rute fangen. Für was man (mehr) zahlt ist m.M.n. mehr oder weniger der Spaßfaktor. Würde mir einige Ruten im Laden ansehen.


----------



## Revilo62 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

http://www.bite-time.de/2015/12/01/testbericht-konger-paladin-cx-nano-perch-solid-tip/
http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-paladin-cx-nano-perch-200cm-2-12-g-

schau Dir mal beide Links an, 1x Rezession eines unserer Boardies und die entsprechende Händlerseite
100 € reichen zwar nicht ganz, aber Du hast dann eine gute Rute für den Bereich Finesse

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## lurchi19 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Ja im Laden war ich heute schon (bei Ussat), war mir aber alles zu viel Auswahl und habe irgendwie niemanden zur Beratung bekommen :/

Und @Revilo62 Naja,  und dann brauch ich ja auch noch eine Rolle  aber der Bericht liest sich schon mal sehr gut *sabber*


----------



## lurchi19 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Kennt jemand zufällig die Favorite Blue Bird in 1,92m mit 3-12g Wg? Ich glaube, dass ich die da auch gestern im Laden hab stehen sehen.
Ist die auch "hechttauglich"?


----------



## Revilo62 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Wenn Du die Frage so stellst :  NEIN !!!!
Kann ich damit einen Hecht als Nebenbeifang bewältigen: JA !!

Wenn Dir die Favorite-Rute gefällt, dann nimm sie !

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## lurchi19 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Ja ich meinte ja eher als Beifang. Für Hecht als Hauptfisch sind diese Art von Ruten doch eh zu leicht, oder nicht? Auch deine oben genannte?!


----------



## Revilo62 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Das artet jetzt fast in Wortklauberei aus, aber:
für Hechtköder im klassischen Sinn sind die Ruten unbrauchbar
auch die von mir genannte

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## lurchi19 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Ja gut, dann habe ich ja alles verstanden :q Ich werde dann später oder die Tage noch mal zum Laden fahren und mir alles noch mal genauer anschauen.
Aber wie gesagt, die Favorite (wenn sie es denn war?!) fand ich schon  ganz gut. Natürlich qualitativ nicht ganz mit deiner vergleichbar, aber  dafür passt sie auch ins Budget.. 

Danke auf jeden Fall bis hierher!


----------



## Revilo62 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-stallion-hybrid-light-210cm-2-14-g-#titel

Aber vielleicht ist die ja was für Dich !
Boardie Andal hat sich die etwas größere Schwester gekauft und ist voll des Lobes, nach dem Auspacken, Angeln will er erst am WE damit 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Gismor321 (5. Januar 2016)

http://m.angler-markt.de/item/32313435 Diese Rute ist der Hammer . Typisch sportex, typisch geil. Wie schon bekannt ist haben sportex Rute ein Brett hartes rückrat, also solltest du mit einer gut eingestellten rolle auf jeden Fall einen Hecht mit rausbekommen. Als Rolle empfehle ich die neue stradic (die ich auch Fische zusammen mit der sportex absolut und als Schnur eine sunline) eine billigere Rollen wäre die daiwa legalis welche auch eine top Rolle ist. Natürlich ist das jetzt fast das doppelte als Dein Preisbildung , aber lieber einmal etwas vernünftiges kaufen als 10mal Schrott der nichts taugt. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen und noch ein dickes Perti !


----------



## Gismor321 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Holland man jetzt garnicht aufrufen naja es ist jeden falls die sportex Black arrow 1-7 g wg


----------



## MaxiDelme (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

100 € Budget. Und für das Geld deiner Rute gibt es mmn. besseres.

Lurchi, ich rate dir mehr Augenmerk auf die Rolle zu legen, und dort ggf. etwas mehr auszugeben. (Auch wenn du wahrscheinlich schon etwas gekauft hast) Eine Rolle verschleißt deutlich schneller als eine Rute. Daher sollte man dort auf Qualität achten.

Dazu eine gute, dünne Geflochtene (Fische 0.08 auf einer 1000er an einer 1 - 7 g Rute) und du wirst ordentlich Spaß haben. Mit der dünnen Schnur wirfst du die kleinen Köder einfach deutlich weiter und kannst so mehr Wasser abfischen.

Ich schalte immer noch nen Meter 0.20er Flourocarbon vor, Hänger sind dadurch gefährlicher, aber ich bilde mir ein, seitdem mehr zu fangen. 

VG
Max


----------



## lurchi19 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Oh, ich hatte hier ja gar nicht mehr geschrieben.. #d
Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Antworten. 
Ich habe auf jeden Fall jetzt erst ein mal eine alte Spinnrute von meinem Vater geschenkt bekommen. Damit werde ich erst mal bis zum Sommer los ziehen und dann noch mal über eine Ultraleicht Rute nachdenken. 
Aufgeschoben aber nicht aufgehoben  
Werde dann aber evtl. noch mal auf euch zurück kommen.


----------



## thanatos (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

sehr gute Entscheidung #6
 halte mich ja meist bei solchen Fragen zurück ,aber 
 die Überschrift hat mir so gefallen und nun welche
 Rute *Ich* möchte !
 eine Wünschelrute welche mich direkt zum Zielfisch führt
 und die mit jedem Wurfgewicht ohne Abstriche klar kommt
 und jeden Fisch an Land bringt .


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute möchte ich?*

Edit: Gerade gesehen, das Thema ist schon abgehandelt...


----------

